# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  مِنَ الدروس المستفادة مِنْ قصة إبراهيم وإسماعيل عليهما السلام

## محمد طه شعبان

*قال تعالى:** (رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (100)* *فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ (101) فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانْظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ (102)* *فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا وَتَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ (103) وَنَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ (104) قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (105) إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْبَلَاءُ الْمُبِينُ (106)* *وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ (107) وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي الْآخِرِينَ (108) سَلَامٌ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ (109) كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (110) إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (111)). الصافات.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*· * *الدرس الأول: الدعاء لله تعالى؛ فلا يُصرف إلى غيره سبحانه وتعالى:*
*قال إبراهيم عليه السلام: (رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ), فصرف الدعاء لله تعالى.*
*وأما صرف الدعاء لغيره سبحانه وتعالى, فهو شرك, نهى الله تعالى عنه, وذم فاعله.*
*قال تعالى:** (وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ قُلْ أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ أَرَادَنِيَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ هَلْ هُنَّ كَاشِفَاتُ ضُرِّهِ أَوْ أَرَادَنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ هَلْ هُنَّ مُمْسِكَاتُ رَحْمَتِهِ قُلْ حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ يَتَوَكَّلُ الْمُتَوَكِّلُو  نَ (38)). الزمر.*
*وقال تعالى:** {قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا لَهُمْ فِيهِمَا مِنْ شِرْكٍ وَمَا لَهُ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ ظَهِيرٍ}[سبأ: 22].*
*وقال تعالى:** {وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَكُمْ وَلَا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَنْصُرُونَ} [الأعراف: 197].*
*وقال تعالى:** {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ عِبَادٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ فَادْعُوهُمْ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ} [الأعراف: 194].*
*وقال تعالى:** {قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ فَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ كَشْفَ الضُّرِّ عَنْكُمْ وَلَا تَحْوِيلًا أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَيَخَافُونَ عَذَابَهُ إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ كَانَ مَحْذُورًا} [الإسراء:56, 57].*
*وقال تعالى:** {وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ أَمْوَاتٌ غَيْرُ أَحْيَاءٍ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ} [النحل:20, 21].* 
*وقال تعالى:** {يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَيُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ مَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْ قِطْمِيرٍ إِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ لَا يَسْمَعُوا دُعَاءَكُمْ وَلَوْ سَمِعُوا مَا اسْتَجَابُوا لَكُمْ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُونَ بِشِرْكِكُمْ وَلَا يُنَبِّئُكَ مِثْلُ خَبِيرٍ} [فاطر:13, 14].*
*وقال تعالى:** {لَهُ دَعْوَةُ الْحَقِّ وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ لَا يَسْتَجِيبُونَ لَهُمْ بِشَيْءٍ إِلَّا كَبَاسِطِ كَفَّيْهِ إِلَى الْمَاءِ لِيَبْلُغَ فَاهُ وَمَا هُوَ بِبَالِغِهِ وَمَا دُعَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ} [الرعد: 14].
**وقال تعالى: {وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنْ يَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَنْ لَا يَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ وَهُمْ عَنْ دُعَائِهِمْ غَافِلُونَ} [الأحقاف: 5].
وقال تعالى: {وَلَا تَدْعُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَنْفَعُكَ وَلَا يَضُرُّكَ فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ فَإِنَّكَ إِذًا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ} [يونس: 106].*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*·* *الدرس الثاني: طلب الولد الصالح:*
*قال إبراهيم عليه السلام: (رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ).*
*فَطَلَبَ مِنَ الله تعالى الْوَلَدَ, وَلَمْ يطلب أيَّ ولد؛ وإنما طلب ولدًا صالحًا؛ لأن من أفضل نعم الله تعالى على العبد أن يرزقه بالولد الصالح؛ ذكرًا  كان أو أنثى؛ فينفع وَالِدَيْهِ في الدنيا والآخرة.*
*فيَبِرُّ أبويه في الدنيا ولا يُغْضِبُهُمَا, وَيُلَبِّي أوامرهما؛ فيعيشان في راحة بالٍ, وسعادة, وينفعهما بعد مماتهما بأن يدعو لهما بالرحمة والمغفرة, وهذا من أشد ما يحتاجه المرء بعد موته؛ كما قال النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:* *"إِذَا مَاتَ الْإِنْسَانُ انْقَطَعَ عَنْهُ عَمَلُهُ إِلَّا مِنْ ثَلَاثَةٍ: إِلَّا مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ جَارِيَةٍ، أَوْ عِلْمٍ يُنْتَفَعُ بِهِ، أَوْ وَلَدٍ صَالِحٍ يَدْعُو لَهُ".*
*وهذا بخلاف الولد الفاسد الطالح؛ فهو يُفسدُ على أبويه وجميع مَنْ حوله دنياهم, وقد يكون سببًا في فساد أخراهم أيضًا, ولا ينفع أبويه بعد مماتهما؛ فهو إن لَمْ يدعو عليهما بعد مماتهما, لن يدعو لهما, وحتى إن دعا لهما؛ فإن الله تعالى قال: (إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ).*
*وجميع الناس يتمنون من الله عز وجل الولد الصالح؛ إلا أن كثيرًا منهم لا يأخذون بالأسباب المؤدية إلى ذلك.*
*ونحن إن شاء الله تعالى نذكر في هذا الدرس الأسباب المؤدية إلى الولد الصالح.*
*أولًا: اختيار الزوجة الصالحة:*
*وذلك لأنها هي التي ستربي ولدك؛ فإن كانت صالحة ربتهم على الصلاح, وإن كانت غير ذلك ربتهم على غير ذلك.*
*فكانت والدة الإمام الثوري تقول له: اطلب العلم وأنا أكفيك بمغزلي.*
*وكذلك فعلت أم الإمام الشافعي وأم الإمام البخاري, وغيرهن من الأمهات الصالحات اللاتي رَبَّيْنَ علماء وأبطالًا انتفع بهم الإسلام والمسلمون.*
 *ثانيًا: الدعاء:*
*على المسلم أن يتضرع دائمًا وأبدًا إلى الله تعالى أن يرزقه الذرية الصالحة, كما فعل إبراهيم عليه السلام.*
*وقد قال تعالى:* *{وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي* *فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ** الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ}.*
*وقال تعالى في صفة عباد الرحمن الصالحين:* *{وَالَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا* *وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَ  ا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ** وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا}**.*
*ثالثًا: أذكار الجماع:*
*فَعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ: " أَمَا إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ إِذَا أَتَى أَهْلَهُ، وَقَالَ: بِسْمِ اللَّهِ، اللَّهُمَّ جَنِّبْنَا الشَّيْطَانَ وَجَنِّبِ الشَّيْطَانَ مَا رَزَقْتَنَا، فَرُزِقَا وَلَدًا لَمْ يَضُرَّهُ الشَّيْطَانُ ".*
*رابعًا: أمر الأولاد بالطاعات, ونهيهم عن المعاصي:*
*أمرهم بالطاعات؛ كالصلاة والصيام والصدق والبر, وغير ذلك.*
*ونهيهم عن المعاصي؛ كالكذب والغش والخداع, وغير ذلك.* 
*خامسًا: القدوة الحسنة:*
*فلابد للوالد والوالدة أن يكونا قدوة حسنة لأبنائهما؛ فلا يفعلون المعاصي والفواحش؛ بل يكونا دائمًا وأبدًا مراقبين لله تعالى في أقوالهم وأفعالهم.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*·      الدرس الثالث:* *التأدب في الدعاء:*
*لما قال إبراهيم عليه السلام: (رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ) استجاب الله تعالى له على الفور, فقال: (* *فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ).*
*والفاء في قوله: (فبشرناه) تفيد الفورية.*
*وإنما ذلك لأن إبراهيم عليه السلام تأدب بآداب الدعاء, فللدعاء آداب وشروط:*
*فأما الشرط الأول:* *فهو إخلاص الدعاء لله تعالى فيتوجه العبد بدعائه إلى الله تعالى, لا لأحد سواه:*
*وقد تقدم الكلام على هذا الشرط بالتفصيل في الدرس الأول.*
*الشرط الثاني:* *أن يكون الداعي طائعًا لله تعالى, مستجيبًا لأوامره, ومنتهيًا عما نهى عنه:*
*قال تعالى: {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ}.*
*الشرط الثالث:* *إطابة المطعم:*
*ففي صحيح مسلم عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ،* *إِنَّ اللهَ طَيِّبٌ لَا يَقْبَلُ إِلَّا طَيِّبًا، وَإِنَّ اللهَ أَمَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِمَا أَمَرَ بِهِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ، فَقَالَ: {يَا أَيُّهَا الرُّسُلُ كُلُوا مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَاعْمَلُوا صَالِحًا، إِنِّي بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ عَلِيمٌ} [المؤمنون: 51] وَقَالَ: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ} [البقرة: 172] ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ الرَّجُلَ يُطِيلُ السَّفَرَ أَشْعَثَ أَغْبَرَ، يَمُدُّ يَدَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، يَا رَبِّ، يَا رَبِّ، وَمَطْعَمُهُ حَرَامٌ، وَمَشْرَبُهُ حَرَامٌ، وَمَلْبَسُهُ حَرَامٌ، وَغُذِيَ بِالْحَرَامِ، فَأَنَّى يُسْتَجَابُ لِذَلِكَ؟*
*الشرط الرابع:** عدم الدعاء بإثم أو قطيعة رَحِمٍ:*
*ففي صحيح مسلم عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: «لَا يَزَالُ يُسْتَجَابُ لِلْعَبْدِ، مَا لَمْ يَدْعُ بِإِثْمٍ أَوْ قَطِيعَةِ رَحِمٍ، مَا لَمْ يَسْتَعْجِلْ» قِيلَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ مَا الِاسْتِعْجَالُ  ؟ قَالَ: يَقُولُ: «قَدْ دَعَوْتُ وَقَدْ دَعَوْتُ، فَلَمْ أَرَ يَسْتَجِيبُ لِي، فَيَسْتَحْسِرُ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ وَيَدَعُ الدُّعَاءَ».*
*الشرط الخامس:** عدم العجلة في الدعاء:*
*ففي الصحيحين عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه, أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: يُسْتَجَابُ لِأَحَدِكُمْ مَا لَمْ يَعْجَلْ، يَقُولُ: دَعَوْتُ فَلَمْ يُسْتَجَبْ لِي.*
*الشرط السادس:** العزم في المسألة:*
*ففي صحيح البخاري عن أبي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ:* *"لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدُكُمْ: اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي إِنْ شِئْتَ، ارْحَمْنِي إِنْ شِئْتَ، ارْزُقْنِي إِنْ شِئْتَ، وَليَعْزِمْ مَسْأَلَتَهُ، إِنَّهُ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ، لاَ مُكْرِهَ لَهُ".*
*الشرط السابع:** الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر:*
*ففي السنن عَنْ حُذَيْفَةَ بْنِ اليَمَانِ رضي الله عنهما، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَتَأْمُرُنَّ بِالمَعْرُوفِ وَلَتَنْهَوُنَّ عَنِ المُنْكَرِ أَوْ لَيُوشِكَنَّ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ عِقَابًا مِنْهُ ثُمَّ تَدْعُونَهُ فَلَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَكُمْ».*
*الشرط الثامن:* *الإكثار من النوافل:*
*فقد قال الله تعالى كما في الحديث القدسي عند البخاري  عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَالَ: مَنْ عَادَى لِي وَلِيًّا فَقَدْ آذَنْتُهُ بِالحَرْبِ، وَمَا تَقَرَّبَ إِلَيَّ عَبْدِي بِشَيْءٍ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا افْتَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ، وَمَا يَزَالُ عَبْدِي يَتَقَرَّبُ إِلَيَّ بِالنَّوَافِلِ حَتَّى أُحِبَّهُ، فَإِذَا أَحْبَبْتُهُ: كُنْتُ سَمْعَهُ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ بِهِ، وَبَصَرَهُ الَّذِي يُبْصِرُ بِهِ، وَيَدَهُ الَّتِي يَبْطِشُ بِهَا، وَرِجْلَهُ الَّتِي يَمْشِي بِهَا، وَإِنْ** سَأَلَنِي لَأُعْطِيَنَّهُ  ، وَلَئِنِ اسْتَعَاذَنِي لَأُعِيذَنَّهُ، وَمَا تَرَدَّدْتُ عَنْ شَيْءٍ أَنَا فَاعِلُهُ تَرَدُّدِي عَنْ نَفْسِ المُؤْمِنِ، يَكْرَهُ المَوْتَ وَأَنَا أَكْرَهُ مَسَاءَتَهُ.* 
*وأخيرًا؛ فإن إجابة الدعاء تكون إما بإعطاء العبد ما أراد وتعجيل ذلك له في الدنيا, وإما أن يصرف عنه من السوء مثلها, وإما بادخار ذلك له إلى يوم القيامة؛ إذا علم الله تعالى أن فيما طلبه العبدُ شرًا له.*
*ففي مسند أحمد عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الخدري رضي الله عنه، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: مَا مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ يَدْعُو بِدَعْوَةٍ لَيْسَ فِيهَا إِثْمٌ، وَلَا قَطِيعَةُ رَحِمٍ، إِلَّا أَعْطَاهُ اللَّهُ بِهَا إِحْدَى ثَلَاثٍ: إِمَّا أَنْ تُعَجَّلَ لَهُ دَعْوَتُهُ، وَإِمَّا أَنْ [ص:214] يَدَّخِرَهَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ، وَإِمَّا أَنْ يَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ مِنَ السُّوءِ مِثْلَهَا, قَالُوا: إِذًا نُكْثِرُ، قَالَ: اللَّهُ أَكْثَرُ.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*·      الدرس الرابع:* *خُلُقُ الحِلْمِ:*
*قال تعالى: (فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ).*
*لما قال إبراهيم عليه السلام: (رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ), قال تعالى: (* *فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ)؛ فدل على أن صفة الحلم من أهم صفات الصلاح؛ هو كذلك لأن الحلم يؤدي إلى كل خير, والغضب يؤدي إلى كل شر؛ فالإنسان إذا غضب قد يقع في أكبر المعاصي والعياذ بالله تعالى؛ ولذلك روى البخاري  عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَجُلًا قَالَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:* *أَوْصِنِي، قَالَ: «لَا تَغْضَبْ» فَرَدَّدَ مِرَارًا، قَالَ: «لَا تَغْضَبْ»*.
*وذلك لأن الغضب يوقعُ في المعاصي.*
*تعريف الحلم:*
*قال الرَّاغب: الحلم ضبط النَّفس والطَّبع عند هيجان الغضب.*
*قال المناويُّ: الحلم هو احتمال الأعلى الأذى من الأدنى, أو رفع المؤاخذة عن مستحقِّها بالجناية في حقِّ مستعظم, أو هو رزانة في البدن يقتضيها وفور العقل.*
*ومن أسماء الله تعالى: الحليم**؛ قال الزَّجَّاجيُّ: يقال: حَلُمَ فلان عن فلان إذا لم يقابله على إساءته, ولم يجازه عليها، فاللَّهُ- عزَّ وجلَّ- حليم على عباده؛ لأنَّه يعفو عن كثير من سيِّئاتهم, ويمهلهم بعد المعصية, ولا يعاجلهم بالعقوبة والانتقام ويقبل توبتهم بعد ذلك.*
*فالواجب على العاقل إذا غضب واحتدَّ أن يذكر كثرة حلم اللَّه عنه.*
*وصفة الحلم صفة يحبها الله ورسوله:* *فعند مسلم وأحمد أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لأشج عبد القيس: «يَا أَشَجُّ، إِنَّ فِيكَ خِصْلَتَيْنِ يُحِبُّهُمَا اللهُ وَرَسُولُهُ: الْحِلْمُ وَالْأَنَاةُ».*
*فالإنسان لابد أن يكون حليمًا على أبويه, وعلى زوجته, وأولاده, وأقاربه, وغيرهم من الناس؛ فلا يقابل السيئة بالسيئة؛ وإنما يقابل السيئة بالحسنة.*
*قال الشّافعيّ- رحمه اللَّه-:*
*إذا نطق السَّفيهُ فلا تجبه ... فخير من إجابته السُّكوت*
*فإن كلَّمته فرَّجت عنه ... وإن خلَّيته كمدًا يموت.*
*وقال أيصًا:*
*يخاطبني السَّفيهُ بكلِّ قُبْحٍ ... فأكره أن أكون له مجيبا*
*يزيد سفاهة فأزيد حلمًا ... كعودٍ زاده الإحراق طيبا.*
*ولنا أن نتعلم هذه الصفة الجميلة من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, ومواقفه التي تدل على أنه وصل لأعلى مراتب الحلم بين البشر.*
*في ((الصحيحين)) عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بن مسعود رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: كَأَنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَحْكِي نَبِيًّا مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ ضَرَبَهُ قَوْمُهُ فَأَدْمَوْهُ، وَهُوَ يَمْسَحُ الدَّمَ عَنْ وَجْهِهِ، وَيَقُولُ: «رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِقَوْمِي فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ».*
*وفي ((الصحيحين)) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: كَانَ لِرَجُلٍ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ دَيْنٌ، فَأَغْلَظَ لَهُ, فَهَمَّ بِهِ أَصْحَابُهُ، فَقَالَ: «دَعُوهُ، فَإِنَّ لِصَاحِبِ الحَقِّ مَقَالًا»، وَقَالَ: «اشْتَرُوا لَهُ سِنًّا، فَأَعْطُوهَا إِيَّاهُ» فَقَالُوا: إِنَّا لاَ نَجِدُ سِنًّا إِلَّا سِنًّا هِيَ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ سِنِّهِ، قَالَ: «فَاشْتَرُوهَا، فَأَعْطُوهَا إِيَّاهُ، فَإِنَّ مِنْ خَيْرِكُمْ أَحْسَنَكُمْ قَضَاءً»*.
*وفي ((الصحيحين)) عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: كُنْتُ أَمْشِي مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَعَلَيْهِ بُرْدٌ نَجْرَانِيٌّ غَلِيظُ الحَاشِيَةِ، فَأَدْرَكَهُ أَعْرَابِيٌّ فَجَبَذَ بِرِدَائِهِ جَبْذَةً شَدِيدَةً، قَالَ أَنَسٌ: فَنَظَرْتُ إِلَى صَفْحَةِ عَاتِقِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَقَدْ أَثَّرَتْ بِهَا حَاشِيَةُ الرِّدَاءِ مِنْ شِدَّةِ جَبْذَتِهِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: يَا مُحَمَّدُ مُرْ لِي مِنْ مَالِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي عِنْدَكَ، فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَيْهِ فَضَحِكَ ثُمَّ أَمَرَ لَهُ بِعَطَاءٍ*.
*وفي ((الصحيحين)) عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: هَلْ أَتَى عَلَيْكَ يَوْمٌ كَانَ أَشَدَّ مِنْ يَوْمِ أُحُدٍ، قَالَ: لَقَدْ لَقِيتُ مِنْ قَوْمِكِ مَا لَقِيتُ، وَكَانَ أَشَدَّ مَا لَقِيتُ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَ العَقَبَةِ، إِذْ عَرَضْتُ نَفْسِي عَلَى ابْنِ عَبْدِ يَالِيلَ بْنِ عَبْدِ كُلاَلٍ، فَلَمْ يُجِبْنِي إِلَى مَا أَرَدْتُ، فَانْطَلَقْتُ وَأَنَا مَهْمُومٌ عَلَى وَجْهِي، فَلَمْ أَسْتَفِقْ إِلَّا وَأَنَا بِقَرْنِ الثَّعَالِبِ فَرَفَعْتُ رَأْسِي، فَإِذَا أَنَا بِسَحَابَةٍ قَدْ أَظَلَّتْنِي، فَنَظَرْتُ فَإِذَا فِيهَا جِبْرِيلُ، فَنَادَانِي فَقَالَ: إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ سَمِعَ قَوْلَ قَوْمِكَ لَكَ، وَمَا رَدُّوا عَلَيْكَ، وَقَدْ بَعَثَ إِلَيْكَ مَلَكَ الجِبَالِ لِتَأْمُرَهُ بِمَا شِئْتَ فِيهِمْ، فَنَادَانِي مَلَكُ الجِبَالِ فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيَّ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: يَا مُحَمَّدُ، فَقَالَ، ذَلِكَ فِيمَا شِئْتَ، إِنْ شِئْتَ أَنْ أُطْبِقَ عَلَيْهِمُ الأَخْشَبَيْنِ؟ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: بَلْ أَرْجُو أَنْ يُخْرِجَ اللَّهُ مِنْ أَصْلاَبِهِمْ مَنْ يَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ وَحْدَهُ، لاَ يُشْرِكُ بِهِ شَيْئًا.*
*ولابد أن تعلم أن الحلم والعفو ليس دليلًا على الضعف؛ وإنما هو دليل على القوة؛ ففي ((الصحيحين)) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «لَيْسَ الشَّدِيدُ بِالصُّرَعَةِ، إِنَّمَا الشَّدِيدُ الَّذِي يَمْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ عِنْدَ الغَضَبِ»*.  
*فوائد الحلم:*
*1-        * *أن الحلم صفة من صفات الله عز وجل.*
*2-        * *أن الحلم صفة من صفات الأنبياء؛ قال الله تعالى عن إبراهيم عليه السلام: (إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لأوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ), وقال أيضًا سبحانه وتعالى: (إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَحَلِيمٌ أَوَّاهٌ مُّنِيبٌ)؛ وهي نفس الصفة التي وَصَفَ بها ابنَهُ إسماعيل عليه السلام: (* *فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ).*
*3-        * *أن الحلم يحبب الناس فيك؛ قال تعالى: (فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لَانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْرِ).*
*4-        * *أن الحلم مُعِينٌ على صلة الأرحام؛ فعند مسلم, عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه، أَنَّ رَجُلًا قَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ إِنَّ لِي قَرَابَةً أَصِلُهُمْ وَيَقْطَعُونِي، وَأُحْسِنُ إِلَيْهِمْ وَيُسِيئُونَ إِلَيَّ، وَأَحْلُمُ عَنْهُمْ وَيَجْهَلُونَ عَلَيَّ، فَقَالَ: «لَئِنْ كُنْتَ كَمَا قُلْتَ، فَكَأَنَّمَا تُسِفُّهُمُ الْمَلَّ, وَلَا يَزَالُ مَعَكَ مِنَ اللهِ ظَهِيرٌ عَلَيْهِمْ مَا دُمْتَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ»*.
*5-        * *أن في الحلم صونًا للأعراض؛ ولذلك قيل: في إعراضك صونُ أعراضك.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*·     * *الدرس الخامس: طاعة الله تعالى:*
*قال تعالى: (فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ).*
*فأُمر إبراهيم عليه السلام بذبح ابنه, فسارع إلى تلبية أمر ربه سبحانه وتعالى, مع صعوبة مثل هذا الأمر على النفس البشرية؛ ولكن طاعة الله تعالى مقدمة عند المسلم على كل اعتبار.*
*قال تعالى: {وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا مُبِينًا} [الأحزاب: 36].*
*وفي طاعة الله تعالى الفلاح والنجاح والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة.*
*قال تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ} [الأنفال: 24].*
*أي: إذا دعاكم إلى الحياة الحقيقية في الدنيا والآخرة*
*وهكذا حال الأنبياء والصالحين, هم دائمًا وأبدًا طائعين لله تعالى منفذين أوامره, مهما كانت هذه الأوامر.*
*فهذا إبراهيم عليه السلام أمره ربه تعالى بذبح ابنه, فسارع إلى تلبية أمر ربه سبحانه وتعالى.*
*وهذا نوح عليه السلام أمره ربه تعالى بترك ابنه وركوب السفينة, فسارع إلى تلبية أمر ربه سبحانه وتعالى.*
*قال تعالى: {وَيَصْنَعُ الْفُلْكَ وَكُلَّمَا مَرَّ عَلَيْهِ مَلَأٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ سَخِرُوا مِنْهُ قَالَ إِنْ تَسْخَرُوا مِنَّا فَإِنَّا نَسْخَرُ مِنْكُمْ كَمَا تَسْخَرُونَ (38) فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ يَأْتِيهِ عَذَابٌ يُخْزِيهِ وَيَحِلُّ عَلَيْهِ عَذَابٌ مُقِيمٌ (39) حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا وَفَارَ التَّنُّورُ قُلْنَا احْمِلْ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلٍّ زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَهْلَكَ إِلَّا مَنْ سَبَقَ عَلَيْهِ الْقَوْلُ وَمَنْ آمَنَ وَمَا آمَنَ مَعَهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ (40) وَقَالَ ارْكَبُوا فِيهَا بِسْمِ اللَّهِ مَجْرَاهَا وَمُرْسَاهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (41) وَهِيَ تَجْرِي بِهِمْ فِي مَوْجٍ كَالْجِبَالِ وَنَادَى نُوحٌ ابْنَهُ وَكَانَ فِي مَعْزِلٍ يَا بُنَيَّ ارْكَبْ مَعَنَا وَلَا تَكُنْ مَعَ الْكَافِرِينَ (42) قَالَ سَآوِي إِلَى جَبَلٍ يَعْصِمُنِي مِنَ الْمَاءِ قَالَ لَا عَاصِمَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا مَنْ رَحِمَ وَحَالَ بَيْنَهُمَا الْمَوْجُ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُغْرَقِينَ (43) وَقِيلَ يَا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءَكِ وَيَا سَمَاءُ أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاءُ وَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ وَقِيلَ بُعْدًا لِلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (44) وَنَادَى نُوحٌ رَبَّهُ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ ابْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي وَإِنَّ وَعْدَكَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنْتَ أَحْكَمُ الْحَاكِمِينَ (45) قَالَ يَا نُوحُ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ فَلَا تَسْأَلْنِ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنِّي أَعِظُكَ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ (46) قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلَّا تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُنْ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (47) }*.
*فلما أُمِرَ نوح عليه السلام بترك ابنه للغرق لمخالفته أمر ربه عز وجل سارع في تلبية أمر ربه تعالى؛ بل إنه استغفر ربه لمجرد أنه طلب من ربه نجاة ابنه.*
*وانظر إلى الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم كيف كانت طاعتهم لله ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*روى مسلم في ((صحيحه)) عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَأَى خَاتَمًا مِنْ ذَهَبٍ فِي يَدِ رَجُلٍ، فَنَزَعَهُ فَطَرَحَهُ، وَقَالَ: «يَعْمِدُ أَحَدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمْرَةٍ مِنْ نَارٍ فَيَجْعَلُهَا فِي يَدِهِ»، فَقِيلَ لِلرَّجُلِ بَعْدَ مَا ذَهَبَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: خُذْ خَاتِمَكَ انْتَفِعْ بِهِ، قَالَ: لَا وَاللهِ، لَا آخُذُهُ أَبَدًا وَقَدْ طَرَحَهُ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.*
*وفي ((الصحيحين)) عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: كَانَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ أَكْثَرَ الأَنْصَارِ بِالْمَدِينَةِ مَالًا مِنْ نَخْلٍ، وَكَانَ أَحَبُّ أَمْوَالِهِ إِلَيْهِ بَيْرُحَاءَ، وَكَانَتْ مُسْتَقْبِلَةَ المَسْجِدِ، وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَدْخُلُهَا وَيَشْرَبُ مِنْ مَاءٍ فِيهَا طَيِّبٍ، قَالَ أَنَسٌ: فَلَمَّا أُنْزِلَتْ هَذِهِ الآيَةُ: {لَنْ تَنَالُوا البِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ} [آل عمران: 92] قَامَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى يَقُولُ: {لَنْ تَنَالُوا البِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ} [آل عمران: 92] وَإِنَّ أَحَبَّ أَمْوَالِي إِلَيَّ بَيْرُحَاءَ، وَإِنَّهَا صَدَقَةٌ لِلَّهِ، أَرْجُو بِرَّهَا وَذُخْرَهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ، فَضَعْهَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ حَيْثُ أَرَاكَ اللَّهُ، قَالَ: فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «بَخٍ، ذَلِكَ مَالٌ رَابِحٌ، ذَلِكَ مَالٌ رَابِحٌ، وَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ مَا قُلْتَ، وَإِنِّي أَرَى أَنْ تَجْعَلَهَا فِي الأَقْرَبِينَ» فَقَالَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ: أَفْعَلُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، فَقَسَمَهَا أَبُو طَلْحَةَ فِي أَقَارِبِهِ وَبَنِي عَمِّهِ.*
*وَعَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ قَالَ: لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ {مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا} [البقرة: 245] قَالَ أَبُو الدَّحْدَاحِ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُرِيدُ مِنَّا الْقَرْضَ؟ قَالَ: «نَعَمْ يَا أَبَا الدَّحْدَاحِ». قَالَ: أَرِنَا يَدَكَ. قَالَ: فَنَاوَلَهُ يَدَهُ قَالَ: قَدْ أَقْرَضْتُ رَبِّي حَائِطِي - وَحَائِطُهُ فِيهِ سِتُّ مِائَةِ نَخْلَةٍ - فَجَاءَ يَمْشِي حَتَّى أَتَى الْحَائِطَ، وَأُمُّ الدَّحْدَاحِ فِيهَا وَعِيَالُهَا فَنَادَى: يَا أُمَّ الدَّحْدَاحِ قَالَتْ: لَبَّيْكَ. فَقَالَ: اخْرُجِي فَقَدْ أَقْرَضْتُهُ رَبِّي.*
*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم – كما عند مسلم -: «كَمْ مِنْ عِذْقٍ مُعَلَّقٍ - أَوْ مُدَلًّى - فِي الْجَنَّةِ لِابْنِ الدَّحْدَاحِ».*
*وعند أحمد: «كَمْ مِنْ عِذْقٍ([1]) رَدَاحٍ لِأَبِي الدَّحْدَاحِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ» قَالَهَا مِرَارًا.*
*وفي ((صحيح مسلم)) أنه لما دنا المشركون من المسلمين في غزوة بدر قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «قُومُوا إِلَى جَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ»، قَالَ: - يَقُولُ عُمَيْرُ بْنُ الْحُمَامِ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  : - يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، جَنَّةٌ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ؟ قَالَ: «نَعَمْ»، قَالَ: بَخٍ بَخٍ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «مَا يَحْمِلُكَ عَلَى قَوْلِكَ بَخٍ بَخٍ؟» قَالَ: لَا وَاللهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، إِلَّا رَجَاءَةَ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا، قَالَ: «فَإِنَّكَ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا»، فَأَخْرَجَ تَمَرَاتٍ مِنْ قَرَنِهِ، فَجَعَلَ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهُنَّ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: لَئِنْ أَنَا حَيِيتُ حَتَّى آكُلَ تَمَرَاتِي هَذِهِ إِنَّهَا لَحَيَاةٌ طَوِيلَةٌ، قَالَ: فَرَمَى بِمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنَ التَّمْرِ، ثُمَّ قَاتَلَهُمْ حَتَّى قُتِلَ.*
*فيجب على المؤمن الاقتداء بهؤلاء الأنبياء الصالحين؛** كما قال تعالى: {أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهْ} [الأنعام: 90]*.
*وقال تعالى:* *{لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ}.*
*وقد وعد الله تعالى الجنة لمن استجاب له سبحانه وأطاعه,** قال تعالى: {لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَجَابُوا لِرَبِّهِمُ الْحُسْنَى وَالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَهُ لَوْ أَنَّ لَهُم مَّا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا وَمِثْلَهُ مَعَهُ لَافْتَدَوْا بِهِ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ الْحِسَابِ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ} [الرعد: 18]*.[1])) *((العَذق)) بِالْفَتْح: النَّخْلَة, وتصغيره: عذيق, وَأما (العِذق) بِكَسْر الْعين: العُرجون.((غريب الحديث)) للخطابي (1/ 482).*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*·      الدرس السادس:** بر الوالدين:*
*إسماعيل عليه السلام لما قال له أبوه عليه السلام: (يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانْظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ).*
*أطاع والده ولم يعص أمره؛ فَبِرُّ الوالدين من أفضل القربات إلى الله تعالى, وهو من صفات الأنبياء.*
*قال تعالى عن يحيي عليه السلام: {وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ جَبَّارًا عَصِيًّا} [مريم: 15].*
*وقال تعالى عن عيسى عليه السلام: {وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا} [مريم: 33].*
*ولشدة أهمية هذا الأمر فإن الله تعالى قرنه بالأمر بعبادته سبحانه وتعالى في مواضع كثيرة من كتابه العزيز؛ وإن دل ذلك على شييء فإنما يدل على أهمية بِرِّ الوالدين وَعِظَمِ شأنه.*
*قال تعالى في سورة الإسراء: {وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  نِ إِحْسَانًا إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِنْدَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلَاهُمَا فَلَا تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلَا تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلًا كَرِيمًا} [الإسراء: 23].*
*  وقال في سورة البقرة: {وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لَا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا} [البقرة: 83].*
*  وقال تعالى في سورة النساء: {وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا} [النساء: 36].*
*وقال تعالى في سورة الأنعام: {قُلْ تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَلَّا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا} [الأنعام: 151].*
*وكذلك في ((صحيح البخاري)) عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، قَالَ: جَاءَ أَعْرَابِيٌّ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ،* *مَا الكَبَائِرُ؟ قَالَ: «الإِشْرَاكُ بِاللَّهِ» قَالَ: ثُمَّ مَاذَا؟ قَالَ: «ثُمَّ عُقُوقُ الوَالِدَيْنِ».*
*وكما قرن الله تعالى الأمر بعبادته سبحانه وتعالى بالأمر بِبِرِّ الوالدين, قرن شكرهما بشكره؛ قال تعالى: {أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ}.*
*وقال تعالى**: {وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي الدُّنْيَا مَعْرُوفًا} [لقمان: 15].*
*وقال تعالى في سورة العنكبوت: {وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حُسْنًا} [العنكبوت: 8].*
*وقال تعالى في سورة الأحقاف: {وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ إِحْسَانًا حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهًا وَوَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهًا وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلَاثُونَ شَهْرًا حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَبَلَغَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً قَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ} [الأحقاف: 15].*
*وقال تعالى: {وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَى وَهْنٍ} [لقمان: 14].*
*وعن أَبِي عَمْرٍو الشَّيْبَانِيَّ  ، قال: أَخْبَرَنَا - صَاحِبُ هَذِهِ الدَّارِ، وَأَوْمَأَ بِيَدِهِ إِلَى دَارِ - عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ: سَأَلْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: أَيُّ* *العَمَلِ أَحَبُّ إِلَى اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ: «الصَّلاَةُ عَلَى وَقْتِهَا» قَالَ: ثُمَّ أَيٌّ؟ قَالَ: «بِرُّ الوَالِدَيْنِ» قَالَ: ثُمَّ أَيٌّ؟ قَالَ: «الجِهَادُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ» قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي بِهِنَّ، وَلَوِ اسْتَزَدْتُهُ لَزَادَنِي.*
*وفي ((الصحيحين)) عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، قَالَ: جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، يَسْتَأْذِنُهُ فِي الْجِهَادِ فَقَالَ: «أَحَيٌّ وَالِدَاكَ؟» قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: «فَفِيهِمَا فَجَاهِدْ».*
*وفي ((الصحيحين)) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، مَنْ أَحَقُّ النَّاسِ بِحُسْنِ صَحَابَتِي؟ قَالَ: «أُمُّكَ» قَالَ: ثُمَّ مَنْ؟ قَالَ: «ثُمَّ أُمُّكَ» قَالَ: ثُمَّ مَنْ؟ قَالَ: «ثُمَّ أُمُّكَ» قَالَ: ثُمَّ مَنْ؟ قَالَ: «ثُمَّ أَبُوكَ»**.*
*وعند مسلم عن عَبْدَ اللهِ بْنَ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ، قَالَ: أَقْبَلَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى نَبِيِّ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: أُبَايِعُكَ عَلَى الْهِجْرَةِ وَالْجِهَادِ، أَبْتَغِي الْأَجْرَ مِنَ اللهِ، قَالَ: «فَهَلْ مِنْ وَالِدَيْكَ أَحَدٌ حَيٌّ؟» قَالَ: نَعَمْ، بَلْ كِلَاهُمَا، قَالَ: «فَتَبْتَغِي الْأَجْرَ مِنَ اللهِ؟» قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: «فَارْجِعْ إِلَى وَالِدَيْكَ فَأَحْسِنْ صُحْبَتَهُمَا».*
*وفي ((السنن)) عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو قَالَ: جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: جِئْتُ أُبَايِعُكَ عَلَى الْهِجْرَةِ، وَتَرَكْتُ أَبَوَيَّ يَبْكِيَانِ، فَقَالَ: «ارْجِعْ عَلَيْهِمَا فَأَضْحِكْهُمَا كَمَا أَبْكَيْتَهُمَا  ».*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قد انتهيت مما عندي من فوائد, فمن يتحفنا بفوائد أخرى

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> قد انتهيت مما عندي من فوائد, فمن يتحفنا بفوائد أخرى


نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعله عيدًا سعيدًا على الأمة الإسلامية.
ونرجو التفاعل من الإخوة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك حبيبنا ، وفيت فأحسنت .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> نفع الله بك حبيبنا ، وفيت فأحسنت .


بارك الله فيك شيخنا الحبيب.

----------


## اسماعيل حمدتو

موضوع فيه فوائد جمة ، تقبل الله منكم ، جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> موضوع فيه فوائد جمة ، تقبل الله منكم ، جزاك الله خيرا .


بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب.

----------

